
Github is the Social Network of the Future - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2012/10/06/github-is-the-social-network-of-the-future/
======
polemic
`git` as a everyman's tool for delivering open and transparent government?
I've seen enough experienced and intelligent developers struggle to
internalize git to believe that can ever happen.

There is a worthwhile discussion about how the _lessons_ of GitHub - the
fork/pull collaboration model - could be applied to bring the same promise to
non-programming domains, but saying that _GitHub_ itself is the social network
of the future is, IMHO, missing the important lesson.

------
talleyrand
Well, that was stupid.

------
commentzorro
An entire article so the author can say "First", you know ... just in case it
happens.

